

If you don’t like Uber right now, don’t worry, you soon will - thewarrior
http://www.livemint.com/Opinion/H2szy8ZUNmD3iCxC3PwrVK/If-you-dont-like-Uber-right-now-dont-worry-you-soon-will.html

======
DKnoll

      So, as we debate passenger safety in the context of app-based taxi services, it is as absurd to expect Uber to invest in passenger safety as it is to expect Amazon to enforce literary standards in the novels it sells. If literary value is the look-out of the reader and the publisher, mutatis mutandis, passenger safety is obviously the look-out of the passenger and the taxi service provider.
    

This would be a more reasonable argument if Uber wasn't actively ignoring
local passenger safety measures when they set up in a city. Despite the cabal
that taxi regulation has turned into in some areas, it still remains vital
that somebody is regulating it.

Amazon may not be expected to enforce 'literary standards' in novels it sells,
but it is certainly required to adhere to legislation on any goods it sells,
and Uber is no different.

The 'build it first and regulate later' approach is only valid when you're
truly functioning in a void, not just closing your eyes and pretending.

